# Diana+ Camera



## kaiy (Dec 11, 2007)

Has anyone else tried the new Lomography Diana+ camera?  I have shot a few rolls through it, and so far so good.

I have posted photos of the camera and photos shot with the camera at my website:

Camera Tour:
http://dianacamera.com/?p=21

Photos:
http://dianacamera.com/?p=39


----------



## BlackDog's (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks for that.  When I was researching my last camera purchase, I looked at both the Holga and Diana.  I was mostly looking for film and something to have fun with.  I went with the Holga but still think about getting a Diana.

BTW: Nice pictures.


----------



## Aquarium Dreams (Jan 2, 2008)

The Diana+ looks amazing.  Now I might finally be able to enjoy some Diana goodness.  The original Dianas are just ridiculously overpriced.


----------



## kaiy (Jan 6, 2008)

I was corresponding with someone who was having trouble loading her camera. After trying to explain via email how to do this, I made a little tutorial video on how to load film into the Diana+. You can see it at my website:
http://dianacamera.com/?p=71


----------



## doobs (Jan 7, 2008)

Truthfully, I would feel much cooler on the inside if I were to shoot with a vintage Diana, but I have recently felt the need to purchase a Diana. I have strongly considered the D+, but the pinhole feature looks to good to pass up. I think I might be purchasing one of these guys in the near future.

What did you think of it in comparison to the original Diana or perhaps a Diana clone?


----------



## kaiy (Jan 9, 2008)

Well, the cool factor of shooting an original Diana can't be denied. When you have a Diana camera with just the right lens, it's perfection. That said, there are many things to like about the D+. 

Things to like about the D+
Tripod socket, pinhole, shutter release lock, light tight body (no need for tape!), can shoot 6x6, 4.2x4.2,or panorama. Reasonably priced.

Things to like about an original Diana. The lens, if you are lucky enough to get one with a good lens. Cheap on ebay if you get a good off label clone (that is, an original Diana with a different nameplate)

Things not to like about an original Diana. The lens if you are unlucky enough to get one with a bad lens. Tape, tape, tape, tape, tape. Have to be careful to shim the rolls, so that you don't get a fatty, which can ruin the roll with light leakage. Expensive if you want a mint Diana. Did I mention the tape? No tripod socket.


----------

